# Clematis and buttercup in pasture



## Anna by the forest (May 20, 2018)

Hello! I'm planning a larger and better enclosure for my 2 Nigerian dwarfs. When going through the flora in the area where I plan to keep them I've discovered two plants that concerns me: Creeping buttercup, lots and lots, and some wild form of clematis that seems very invasive. From what I have read it seems that buttercup is poisonous in large doses, but is bitter and not well liked by goats if there are other options. I haven't found much on clematis. Not only am I a beginner with goats, I know very little about gardening and plants as well... I tried some homemade spray made out of water, vinegar and Epsom salt to see if that would work, but it didn't seem very effective on buttercups, and I'm not sure if that would be good for the goats either. 

I'm curious about how other experienced goat owners tackle these issues?


----------



## GoatKids (Apr 8, 2018)

How big is your pasture you're keeping them in? If it was me, I would grab my handy shovel and dig them up. Maybe try another home remedy or buy a pet safe weed killer.


----------



## Deborah Haney (Jul 11, 2017)

We have clematis and creeping buttercup in our yard, the buttercup is everywhere but the goats don't eat it at all. The clematis is only in one spot and I haven't seen them eat it except once when Max was a brand new kid trying to figure out what was food. If they were my goats I would have no problem letting them around it, provided there was food for them nearby.


----------



## Goat town (May 6, 2018)

I have found that the things that are not good for goats they won't eat anyway. Mine are really smart that way


----------



## Anna by the forest (May 20, 2018)

Turns out my goats are pretty smart too, I haven't seen them eat the buttercup or clematis yet either.


----------



## 15WildTurkey (Apr 13, 2015)

Keep an eye, it seems that if they were raised with a herd on pasture they have a better understanding. Some are instinctual and some are opportunistic.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Old post.


----------



## 15WildTurkey (Apr 13, 2015)

Duh. Thanks.


----------

